# Cancelled!



## dippymoo86 (May 26, 2010)

Hi ladies, well hubby and i went for a scan on Friday and the cycle has been cancelled   We had a scan on day 12 which showed fluid, so back we went on day 15 to be told fluid had gone, YAY and then that lining had gone thiner BOO! We were then hauled into a room by a not very compassionate doctor to be told they were cancelling our cycle. We were devestated, we know have to do a long protocol which i havent got a clue about. Anyone else had this happen? Im so worried that the fluid will keep coming back aswell  
kay


----------



## Linsley27 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Dippy 

I have no advice on this personally sorry.

Have you tried to ring the unit and speak to one of the nurses. They usually have more time and empathy to discuss these matters with you. They also have knowledge of this situation. I too am a nurse and know how some people can be that work in the caring profession. They become very flippant to peoples feelings and forget that they also have a life, hopes and dreams.

Sorry for your news, but you will get another go at it.
Love Lou xx


----------



## Seqqy (May 20, 2010)

thats devastating news to take in from someone who doesnt seem to acknowledge your feelings.

I have no experince of this either but I wish you the best of luck.

I hope I'm not prying but why did they cancel? Was it  the fluid? or was there another reason? It seems a bit unfair imo

XX


----------



## dippymoo86 (May 26, 2010)

Thank you, for your replies!
It was cancelled because my lining then went to thin. Am absolutely knackered now we have stopped HRT (Progynova) struggling to get my head off the pillow most days. Hopefully it will pass soon and things go well next time

Kay x


----------



## Daisy38 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Kay,

, it is awful when a cycle is cancelled as I've had this happen a couple of times, but I did " get there" in the end.  If the lining is not thick enough you wouldn't get the best shot at the cycle working, so hang in there pet.

Wishing you loads of luck for your next attempt.  Hopefully you will see a more thoughtful Dr. it may be worth speaking to another Dr. at the clinic if you can honey.

Daisy xx


----------



## dippymoo86 (May 26, 2010)

Thanks Daisy!
Its good to hear from someone else who has had this happened, and by the  looks of your ticker had a success story - Congrats!  
Fingers crossed it will all go well next time, have been put on buserelin this cycle
kay x


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Hi dippy, just wanted to say that when I started my first fresh cylce it got cancelled due to the fact fluid was detected 2weeks before transfer, I was guttered and all my eggs had to be frozen. They had no explanation why I had got the fluid and told me on the day it was cancelled and that they would call me in 2weeks to discuss next plan of action, was not happy with this so requested the doctor spoke to me before I went home! Then he went through next transfer. I then had my first frozen transfer last month but was unsucessful, but hoping for next round sometime this month.

Just wanted to say I know how u feel, and waiting is dreadful, but I just look at it as though maybe your body was just not ready  wishing you lots of luck for your next cycle.

Love lucy xx


----------



## becks99 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi Dippy
I know exactly how you are feeling, my cycle was cancelled on Friday.  I had a scan on Monday which was day 12 of my cycle which showed that my lining was quite thin (only 6) and one follicle of around 12, when I went back for another scan on Friday everything was still measuring the same and had not got any bigger.  I'd also been doing ovulation tests and had not got a positive.  I really think I must have an issue with my hormones particularly as I have very light periods but the clinic don't want to do any further tests and have suggested that I now have a medicated FET.
I hope everything works out well for you next time   
Becky x


----------

